# How many sprayers do you own?



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

How many hand held sprayers do you guys have? Right now I have 3. A insect, roundup, and msma sprayer. This is not including my 3 nozzle boom walk behind sprayer. Chaplin 97900
I just got some celsius and have to get another sparyer.
Do you guys have alot of sprayers also, or just mix what you need in one?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I have two. A hand pump one gallon and a battery powered two gallon. I only use the hand pump sprayer for roundup.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

3 , 
1 gallon pump, Insect/garden
2 gallon pump, Liquid Iron Only. Wide Spray nozzle
1 gallon pump .Roundup/ 2-4-D


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

I kinda figured I wasn't the only one with multiple sprayers. &#128513;


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

3 in total

1 one-gallon sprayer (for spot spraying herbicides)
1 four-gallon sprayer (for blanket app herbicides)
1 four-gallon sprayer (for nutrients and soil amendments etc.)


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

1/2/4 gallons.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think I have five:


Gregson-Clark Spreader Mate is the workhorse for most of my blanket spraying (PGR, pre-e, iron, etc)
Chapin 24V Backpack for the in between stuff
Chapin 2-Gallon Pro Series for smaller batch spot spraying
Chapin 2-Gallon Poly for spot spraying non-selective herbicides on sidewalk cracks, landscape beds, etc
B&G Insecticide Sprayer for interior/exterior insect control


----------



## Mattsbay_18 (Aug 3, 2018)

1/4/4/8 gallons


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> I think I have five:
> 
> 
> Gregson-Clark Spreader Mate is the workhorse for most of my blanket spraying (PGR, pre-e, iron, etc)
> ...


Does the Chaplin 2 gallon poly sprayer leak after release of handle? One of my sprayers do this and I just bought it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> Does the Chaplin 2 gallon poly sprayer leak after release of handle? One of my sprayers do this and I just bought it.


I would say they all would to some extent if you don't have a CF valve, diaphragm check valve, or ball check strainer installed near the sprayer tip. The valve is usually located in the handle, so when you release the trigger whatever liquid that is left in the wand will tend to drain out via gravity. A CF valve is the most common solution to the problem you describe because it also helps you maintain constant pressure while spraying. Chapin offers them in 14.5 PSI, 21 PSI, and 29 PSI.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > Does the Chaplin 2 gallon poly sprayer leak after release of handle? One of my sprayers do this and I just bought it.
> ...


Sweet!! What psi is needed for 2 gal sprayer?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> Sweet!! What psi is needed for 2 gal sprayer?


I would go with one of the lower PSI options. Maintaining a system pressure >29 PSI with an inexpensive hand can might be difficult.


----------



## Xoque (Jul 10, 2018)

4 in total. I have two 4 gallon hand pump backpacks and one 24V 4 gallon Chapin. And 1 gallon for larger spot treatment of nut sedges. I have several 32 ounce bottles but only need a couple since I have very few weeds. A pair of hose end sprayers.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Xoque said:


> 4 in total. I have two 4 gallon hand pump backpacks and one 24V 4 gallon Chapin. And 1 gallon for larger spot treatment of nut sedges. I have several 32 ounce bottles but only need a couple since I have very few weeds. A pair of hose end sprayers.


 :thumbup:


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

4 total.

This DIY monstrosity:









This one, that is getting the full TeeJet treatment soon:









and a couple of small hand pump ones


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

I've got four sprayers. A one gallon that I use for glyphosate, a two gallon that I use for other herbicides, a one gallon for insecticides, and a 4 gallon backpack for blanket apps.

I plan to add a tow behind sprayer to the arsenal before next season.


----------

